# Looking for Robert Cato



## juramentado (Aug 21, 2003)

A few years ago, Robert Cato wrote a book on Moro swords. I'm trying to contact him to ask some questions regarding these weapons. Does anyone know how I can contact him?


----------



## OULobo (Aug 21, 2003)

I'm not sure the status of the author, but I do know that this book is quite valuble and hard to find as it is out of print and a perfect companion in the area of its subject. I have been looking for a copy, but the one time one appeared on ebay it went for an outrageous amount. I'll see if I can ask around other friends to see if anyone knows of the author.


----------



## OULobo (Aug 22, 2003)

I'm currently trying to obtain a copy of this book, but I did just recently see it go on ebay for about $125. I'm told the average price is closer to $200.


----------



## juramentado (Aug 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OULobo _
> *I'm currently trying to obtain a copy of this book, but I did just recently see it go on ebay for about $125. I'm told the average price is closer to $200. *





I didn;t know this book was a such a rarity. My copy's dust jacket has a tear at one corner, about 2 inches long, and except for this, is in perfect condition.

I would really like to contact Mr. Cato and thank him for this great book and to ask him more questions.


----------



## OULobo (Aug 22, 2003)

I have a few freinds seeing if they have any contacts. I'll see what I can turn up.


----------

